# Cute amstaff puppies



## fastwater (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't stop sharing pictures of my amstaff puppies. 
They are SO cute!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG the Wrinkles! The Wrinkles! I want them! Can I has them? And wow I just went into Lol Cat speak...Woops! LOL! I love em though! So Very Cute indeed!!


----------

